# Replacement Heifer Market



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/just-how-bad-did-the-replacement-heifer-market-crash-naa-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The article pretty much wraps it up. The only note worthy point not considered is the aging American cattleman. The average herd in the U.S. is 30 head or less. While the small producer is large in numbers, they do not produce the majority of the cattle in this country. They do produce enough to keep the checks and balances in place.

The bred heifers I now have will out live me.

If fat cattle go back up to $135 then there is still good money to be made for the cow/calf people.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Tim/South, I feel quite fortunate that I am young, at heart anyway!


----------

